# Most Memorable Rememberance Day Service



## observor 69 (7 Nov 2007)

I live in the Greater Toronto Area and am wondering if there are some particularly good locations to experience the Remembrance Day service. Any one have any favourites?
Or have any past services that stick out in your memory?  Many years ago, the 60's, I saw the service in London, England. Back then the British military was much larger than now and regiment after regiment marched on, some at the trail arms others jogging.
But to be truthful the one that sticks out is my last one while I was in the military and posted at Kingston. I was part of a small party sent to Napanee, Ontario.  Small town, good turnout, crisp day and leaves blowing around. I accompanied a young school boy as he laid a wreath. Afterwards the ladies auxiliary had a great meal laid on for us at the Legion.  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (7 Nov 2007)

All of them.  Lest we forget.


----------



## foresterab (7 Nov 2007)

Three in particular stand out...

While in University the professor schedualing the class and proceeding to lecture on the Canadian Forestry Corp. of WW1 and WW2...followed by 2 minutes of silence...then a second pause of rememberance for Beaumont Hamel.  Best soil science class we had.

8 years ago I'm back home and a family friend stands up to talk...my thought was Ben is just filling in for another minister as he's a retired priest from England.  At which point he started to talk about what it meant to him...Ben..I hope I still have all this right.
_"Following enlistmen in the British RAF I spent the first 3 years of the war in Africa flying in bombers.  Following the slowdown in the North Africa fight we rotated back to England and started flying over Europe.  Trip number 13 we're flying a night mission to Berlin in a Halifax Mark II bomber callsign G for George when a loud band is heard nearby...and we don't know what's going on as planes are falling around us and we can see flak and Germa night fighters.  A second bang and we get the command..Bail Out!.  I was the second man out of the plane...opened my chute and saw one of the other gunners come out the plane..but as he exited the plane he caught on fire and I had to watch my friend go down in a stream of flame.  I looked up to see the plane explode above my head...two survivors.  Unfortunately we'd been flying this route a few days and with the damage to the area the locals weren't happy...I landed and promptly was mobbed by an angry crowd who had a pitchfork to my throat.  Two German Policeman had seen me come down and with drawn pistols extracted me from the mob and locked me up in the town jail.  That night the police told me my sole remaining friend was killed by a mob and I was the lone survivor of the plane crew.   A couple of days later I start my journy to a POW camp and we get let out of the boxcar for exercise...right beside a town bombed the night before.  A mob started throwing rocks at us while our guards tried to hold them off...eventually we got in the boxcar and the gaurds locked us in for our own safety...the mob stayed outside rocking the boxcar while we prayed the guards got help.  I eventually made it safely to the POW camp and spent the remainder of the war there, found god and tried to return something for all the horror I saw."_
It's still one of the bravest acts I've ever seen to see this peacefull man bare his soul to a crowd of strangers in order to share while he still can..

And spending rememberance day a couple years ago with some fellows from CFB Edmonton on mid-tour leave from Afganistan...


----------



## BernDawg (7 Nov 2007)

I have 2 memorable ceremonies that really stand out.

Many moons ago I was asked if I would volunteer to play last post for the Four and Ex organization in Winnipeg.   Of course I said yes and was then informed that my timing was 1830 at the armouries.  I asked the Drummy if that wasn't a Little late in the day and he replied "Oh no 1830 on the 10th of Nov."  WTF??  So I met my timing and discovered that the Four and Ex is entirely composed of combat vets and they have the distinction of being the first unit to parade on Nov 11 at 0001 hrs of course that is after one hell of a mess dinner.  I was honoured to play for these men and simply awestruck to be in their presence.  I will never forget that day.  After all the "fine" treatment they gave me that night it's amazing that I even could play at midnight but I did and they liked it.

The other one that stands out is the one we did in Alert in 05.  Probably the same thing happens every year but for me it was special to be there outside at the memorial to the Herc crash with the graves of the Lanc crew that crashed in the 50's in sight at 1100 in total darkness and -25 (or thereabouts).  There we were reinforcing what we were all about once again.  Not one person complaned about it, not one.

We shall remember them.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

Not on rememberance day but... a visit to the military cemetaries in the area around Flanders & Ypres

The sheer numbers of dead boggles the mind.   Oh what a waste !


----------



## OldTanker (8 Nov 2007)

Not a service but a personal tradition. Every Remembrance Day I listen to the CD "The Anzacs" by Ted Egan. Not Canadian, but the same sentiments. I never get through it all without choking up. In fact, I think I will listen to it now just to get warmed up for the day.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Nov 2007)

Last year. I'm not sure memorable is the right word... perhaps poignant. It was the first Remembrance day after my Afghanistan tour where we lost a young soldier who had occasionally worked for me. In spite of my almost thirty years of service, and countless parades as a child and teen, it wasn't until that ceremony that the real meaning of the day struck home. I had always tried my best to remember those who had gone before, but I have to admit now, that those attempts were rather hollow as I didn't have any real connection to those troops. I will always remember the young man who lost his life serving others. I don't mean to sound trite or cliche, but the good truly do die young. Too young.


----------



## a78jumper (10 Nov 2007)

Kabul 2003. Sgt Rob Short  and Cpl Rob Beerenfenger had been killed  in early October. I did see Cpl B's grave at the National Military Cemetary when I visited my brother in-law's
two years ago. Given both died within a month of each other they are buried quite close together.

Seeing Gatwick Airport come to a complete halt while en route back to Edmonton after TD in England in 1991 was a close second.

And I NEVER will forget visiting Grosbeck Canadian cemetary in 1990, even though that was in April.


----------



## Big Foot (10 Nov 2007)

Without a doubt, today's (9 November) service at the Cataraqui Cemetary here in Kingston will always stick out in my mind. I had the honour of commanding the cenotaph party for this parade, and the experience of being a vigil was simply astounding. Words cannot describe how it made me feel. I am just extremely thankful to have had the opportunity to take part in, much less command, the cenotaph party. I will never forget this experience. The Kingston Whig-Standard has prepared an excellent slideshow of this ceremony and it can be found here.


----------



## observor 69 (10 Nov 2007)

While not a Remembrance day event I always got a chill listening to "Frederick Forsyth's "The Shepherd", read by the late Alan Maitland" on CBC.


http://www.dudseascrawls.com/node/3542


----------



## GUNS (10 Nov 2007)

This happened while I was posted to Lahr. One Remembrance Day after all the ceremonies were completed I happened to speak to a WW II German veteran, Gunter. He was an anti-tank gunner during the Normandy invasion. As he told me stories of his exploits during those days I was spellbound. He had some amazing stories of the fight through Hedgerow country in France. He spoke proudly of his time in service during the war.
To make a long story short, I was invited to his home for supper that following weekend. I had a wonderful Germain supper with Gunter and his wife. After supper Gunter took me up stairs to a locked room. The room was a shrine to his time in the German Army during the war. He had his old kit, uniform, weapon, medals, Nazi flags. I was at a loss for words.
We sat down with a box of warm Hatz beer and snapps and he told me stories of the war for hours. He cried, he laughed, he paused every now and then to just remember.
He was captured shortly after the Normandy invasion and he was so delighted to be out of the war, but his stories of the POW camp and how they were treated were worst than his stories of the war.
I had to admire this German Veteran, he was a simple soldier doing as ordered. He held no ill-will towards Allied soldiers as he explained to me, they were only doing as ordered as well.
This man was a very proud Veteran and my meeting him will remain with me forever. I felt uncomfortable when I asked him about the concentration camps but I had to ask. Gunter looked me in the eyes, as his eyes swelled up with tears, then he lowered his head and shrugged his shoulders.
My perception of WW II changed after that. Sorry for babbling on but every Remembrance Day, Gunter comes to mine.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Nov 2007)

Afghanistan
FOB Zettelmeyer
followed by mortars


----------



## pbi (11 Nov 2007)

Bagram, 2004. We organized a small outdoor service from all the various multi-national LOs and detatchments with CJTF76, and some from ISAF. We built a cenotaph out of rifles and helmets from the different nationalities. The CJTF76 Commander and his Comd Sgt Maj attended, along with a small but curious group of US types. The service was read by the Div Chap of CJTF76. We formed hollow square, and went through all the normal Remembrance routines. At one point, led by the US General, the leader of each national contngent read out a few names of soldiers of their nation killed in action (mostly but not all in either Afgh or Iraq). Some of the nations had never participated in anything like this before, but everybody was moved by it.

Cheers


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Nov 2007)

Baktaran, Iran - 1988.  The entire squadron quietly sitting in the dark in the QM tent - having our two beer per man.  It was dark, and we were quiet because having beer could get you killed in that place, at that time (I don't imagine it's changed much, either).


----------



## DavidAkin (11 Nov 2007)

I just returned from the National Ceremony of Remembrance in Ottawa and -- wow -- you couldn't believe the tens of thousands that came out. I spoke to several veterans who were floored by the attendance. The last several years in Ottawa have been very wet but today it was cool but bright and sunny. A remarkable turnout. And then, during the Benediction, there was loud and spontaneous applause from the crowd when Rabbi Reuven Bulka exhorted the crowd to say "We love our troops." Remarkable.


----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2007)

My most memorable Remembrance Day Service happened in 1979. My son was not-quite 4 months old, and attending his very first service with his Grandpa-WWII Vet and Grandma. We were at the ANAF in Brandon, MB just milling around before everyone went to the service. My Dad comes over to Mom, Baby and me with a poppy in his hand and pins it on his youngest grandson's snowsuit, and says to me, "Always make him wear a poppy. If we let his generation forget, we can let it happen again." Dad's look was far away, I think likely with his fallen comrades. That child's now grown, and wears a poppy every year, as I do, to honour Dad, and all like him. My son remembers, unfortunately not all Canadians do. But this is no day for that.

Best wishes to all Vets and serving members


Hawk


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (11 Nov 2007)

This years was pretty memorable, Is it common to have a 3-volley salute in an indoor arena?


----------



## aratofsomesort (11 Nov 2007)

This one....

22 yrs in Cf..
I was tasked for a work party. I was setting up dias and flags and several people stopped to thank me and my co worker for serving my country


----------



## Flip (11 Nov 2007)

The salute fired at the legislative grounds in Edmonton is usually
a hint to get out of bed.

This year, I went for the first time.

Noticing service medals on some very young looking
people took my breath for a second.

Next year, I'll drag some nephews along.


Regards all,


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Nov 2007)

Last Year and This years were both hard to forget...

Last year in wainwright... in the training area, after a Zetlemyer cleared the snow off the Hill near Maint at Fake KAF. Cold Miserable day, but it was very moving.. probably the most emotional one Ive been too.. All service pers. no civilians... and all of us on predeployment, remembering. Remembering those who fell, those we knew, and those who would be over soon....

This year, My First as a Veteran... Remembering the 22 on my Roto who didn't come home. Escorting Mark Grahams Mother to the Cenotaph. The Large LARGE! Turnout for our otherwise small sleepy town of Dundas. 

Although it was hard to keep the tears back at times, I cant recall a time when I have ever been so proud to be a member of the CF, and have the privilege of serving with some of the best Canada has to offer.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Nov 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> I had to admire this German Veteran, he was a simple soldier doing as ordered. He held no ill-will towards Allied soldiers as he explained to me, they were only doing as ordered as well.



We are all brother in arms my friend. I remember talking to a cab driver one day while waiting for my VIP to come down. And he was formally from the Egyptian army. After a few years in Canada, he had to get open heart surgery. After the surgery, he was talking to the doctor. And found out that the doctor was ex-Israeli soldier. He ask why he didn't kill him, or refuse the operation. But instead he regave life instead of taking it. And all he said was "we are all brother in arms. We just follow orders."


----------



## jamesromanow (11 Nov 2007)

five years ago I was walking by the cenotaph in Saskatoon, completely unaware of the date (I work at home, on weekends, whenever I get up.  It's surprisingly easy to lose track of day of the week and date, without a 5 day work week to help you keep track.) and caught the beginning of the ceremony.  Not many people there, maybe 25 or so.  I stayed, and I've never forgot the minute of silence.

Apparently 10K people showed up in Ottawa today.  Times change.

Lest we forget.  For all current and ex-soldiers reading this, Thank you.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2007)

It was 11 November 1997.  I was a student at The University of Western Ontario.  I was unable to attend the remembrance day services as exams were coming up and it was vital to be in classes that day (this was before it was a statutory holiday).  Anyway, at around 10:58 I went out on the smoke break between classes with two of my friends. The sounds of university life were in the back ground as we talked and chatted.  Then, at 11, the bells of Middlesex Tower chimed 11 times.  Then silence.  EVERYONE that was walking back and forth to and from class just stopped, as though commanded by some imbedded timer.  The silence was indeed deafening, and when life returned to normalcy some two minutes later, I and my friends were left speechless.  There was no pomp, no circumstance, just a simple act of stopping and remaining silent.  

Wow.


----------



## military granny (12 Nov 2007)

I would say this year will be one I won't forget any time soon. I work at the Legion and my son is now based here at home. He was chosen to be in our colour party, proudly carrying the NATO flag. As I watched the parade forming up, all these young men and women vets now, and the older men vets from another era together, all marching so proud. The hardest part of the whole day was when a lone piper started playing " Amazing Grace" in the Legion, I don't think there was a dry eye in the place.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Nov 2007)

Yesterday, when we did our march past Old City Hall, and the large number of people who were still there (from the City's own ceremony), started cheering as we went by.  Very powerfull to hear the Pipes and Drums echoing off all the buildings, along with all the cheers and clapping.


----------



## Pistos (12 Nov 2007)

As a trumpet player, I have had the privilege of playing most of our community's Remembrance Day and memorial ceremonies for the past 20 years (I'm 35 now).  This year on Nov. 4th my church had a memorial service and I did my duty for the Last Post.  The silence that followed was broken by a baby crying and as I pondered how the veterans must feel by having the reverence of the moment violated it struck me that this must have been precisely the reason that many of them volunteered to go fight, for the freedom and the future of their children.  As that realization broke over me it was driven home when I realized that the baby crying in the back row was my own little girl, now just 6 weeks old.  I played Reveille with tears in my eyes and I think something changed inside of me that morning because now, a scant week later, I have on my desk an envelope addressed to the Halifax recruiting center.  I don't know how things will play out but I suspect that the next time I put horn to lips for Remembrance Day it will be in uniform.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Nov 2007)

I was a CF member from 1976-1995. Two stand out in my mind, the first, 11 Nov 88 at the Weyburn Legion in Saskatchewan. Plenty of SSR Dieppe Vets, and our small contingent was greeted and treated most excellent by all.

It was good to hear it all first hand from a few Vets who spoke openly about their 19 Aug 42 experience at their landing at Puys. I am privillaged, as now their numbers get fewer, and soon there will be none left. Time waits for no one.

The second was only a year ago, 11 Nov 06 in Baghdad. We had the ceremonies right in our compound. The Ambassador showed up, along with a dog and pony show of who's who, both US Army, and Australians from our HQ at BIAP. 

As the chatter of small arms fire barked intermittently in the background, with some distant 'incoming', all made that day sink forever deep into my mind.

This year, it was a Sunday, I could have went down to the Bribie Island RSL, but I did not. I chose just to stay at home, and thought of where I was just 12 short monthd ago, and I thought of the 600+ US soldiers who were KIA'd in my time in country, and then I thought of our own recent losses, including Pearce, from my own regiment who was KIA on 08 Oct 07.

A half of a bottle of Jack D later......, I was zzzzzzz!


Regards,


Wes

I'll see if I can find a pic when I get home.


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Nov 2007)

For me, it's a toss up between this year and last year.

Last year, I had just come home from Afghanistan (everyone knows why... not going to go into it again) and wasn't able to march in the parade.  It was the first year in 12 years or so that I was a spectator and not a participant.  It was a very emotional service for me, knowing the rest of my platoon was still in Afghanistan as well as the loss of some friends both while I was there and shortly after I left.  
After the parade, we (the Regiment) did what we always do; get on the bus and go to every Legion and service club in Kitchener-Waterloo (about 7 clubs)... then we cap off the night with dinner at a local pub and then out on the town (for those who survive that long... I usually don't make it past dinner).
We were in the middle of dinner, and the pub had the news on the big screen.  Don Cherry's Remembrance Day address came on, and he read a letter sent to him by one of the boys in my platoon, who was still over seas... Don Cherry held up a Crazy 8s patch the boys sent him as he read the letter.  It really got to me.  
At the end of the report, they showed all the soldiers who had died ending with the few who were on my tour. It was yet another very emotional event... 

This year the parade and ceremony went well; not quote as emotional as last year.  There was one major difference which made this year quite memorable; the bus tour.
Normally, as I said before, we get on a bus which the Legions in KW set up ($2 tickets). The bus goes between all the Legions and service clubs in the area on a regular schedule and gives us a chance to visit each one for about 15 min per club. The bus is usually packed with vets, Legion members, soldiers, and civilians.   We encourage the troops to get on the bus and visit vets at each Legion. The down sides to the bus are; it only stays at the Legions for 15 min each, it only hits the Legions and service clubs in Kitchener-Waterloo and not Cambridge (which is where are HQ is), and after the Legions, we're on our own to get around anywhere else we want to go. Besides all that, the idea of a bus for the Legions and service clubs is awesome.

Anyway, this year we paraded in Galt Cambridge (We rotate between KW and Cambridge each year), and since there is no Legion bus in that area, our only options were to either drive to a Legion in Kitchener and miss all the Legions in Cambridge and have to leave cars on the other side of town, or rent our own bus.
We rented our own bus... for 12 hours.  We started in Cambridge, departing the Armoury at 1330h, and headed to the Hespler Legion, followed by the Preston Legion, the we made our way to Kitchener. We finished the Legion and Service club rounds at about 2030h at Branch 530 Legion in Waterloo, spending at least 30 min at each Legion.  We had 3 pipers with us (one of which didn't bring his pipes... not mentioning names... but he is a member here.) and we piped are way into each Legion.
Once the Legion tour was done, we made our way to a local pub for dinner, and at around 2230h, we mounted up again and moved the troops to a Bar for some social time.
We made our last rounds to drop people off closer to their homes (so they could get taxi's or rides from friends) at around 2400h ending back at the Cambridge armoury at around 0030h... Those of us who were left cleaned out the bus and sent the driver on his way happy.  He even volunteered to drive us next year.

We did have a somber moment though;  Along the route we stopped at Parkview cemetery to pay our respects to our fallen friend and brother; Johnny Xaysy's.
It gave us all the perspective of the day; a day to Remember all our fallen friends.
We were honoured to have Johnny's brother, Jamie, along for the ride (as a guest of the JR's mess), and for many members, including myself, it was an emotional moment.
For the ceremony in Kitchener, a representative the Junior ranks mess, and a close friend of Johnny's along with Johnny's brother, laid a wreath at the cenotaph in his memory. In Cambridge, a civilian friend of the Regiment (our Regimental Librarian) read a poem she wrote entitled "Johnny X".

This year had it's great moments; the bus, the Legions and the comradely of fellow soldiers. And it had its somber moments; remembering fallen friends and long talks with veterans... the kind of discussions only heard between fellow soldiers over a beer.  

It was a very memorable Remembrance Day.


----------



## MP 811 (12 Nov 2007)

lol.......yeah, no names on the guy who forgot his pipes, but at least he did fill in for the other piper who couldnt keep up due to an overindulgence of a few too many liquid libations and next year, im sure said piper will remember to bring his babies......

I was part of this event in Cambridge/Kitchener/Waterloo and I can tell you that this was a very memorable day for me and my better half.  The comraderie displayed amongst the Fusilier's was second to none.  What was even better was the way the boys accepted this guy into the fold, making me an "honourary Fusilier", something I accept with pride.  As RHFC_Piper said, the day wasnt without it's sombre moments.  I wasnt able to make Johnny X's funeral due to commitments elsewhere, but last night I got my chance to say goodbye.  Truly a loved guy and a touching tribute from the jocks.  I hope that stopping to pay our respects will become a yearly thing as well.

Thanks for the memories RHFC_Piper, I hope to be apart of many more with you guys.  It will be my honour and pleasure to play with you guys again soon!


----------



## exgunnertdo (13 Nov 2007)

This year - I was flying home from a short trip to London on Nov 11.  Flight was at 1500, so we had time to head downtown to the cenotaph to attend the service there.  The incredible silence as Big Ben began chiming 11.  The whole country truly shuts down for 2 minutes.  You can't imagine a city the size of London being that quiet!  There were 10s of thousands of people there, all had to go through a metal detector to get to the service, but no complaining.  This year they were honouring the Falklands vets - something like 12,000 of them marched in the parade.

Then on the plane for the flight home, the pilot announced that there were 11 members of the CF returning to Canada on leave (the one sitting next to me was from HMCS Toronto, I think they all were), and thanked them and all members of the CF for their work.

Then, shortly after takeoff, the pilot announced that it was 1100 at our destination (Ottawa), and asked us to observe a minute of silence in honour of Remembrance Day.

Other years - having a drink, just the members of my small-town reserve unit, with the former RSM, in honour of his dad, a WWII vet.  He would do this with us in the mess, after the service, but before we headed off to the Legion/ANAF.


----------



## pbi (13 Nov 2007)

One thing is for sure: the support we are all seeing across this country in the last couple of years is little short of gob-smacking. From the support the troops stickers and ribbons to the "care packages" sent overseas to the overwhelming turnouts at cenotaphs (here in Kingston, a city of a little over 100,000 people, we had 22 different Remembrance services!), all kinds of Canadians have shown levels of care and respect that I never, ever recall seeing before. It's humbling.

Cheers


----------



## PteBull (17 Nov 2007)

y a

I would have to agree, I was at the 48th highlanders cerimony and was shocked at the crowd there must have been 500-700 people.
Back in the late 80's and ealrly 90's it was mostly family and friends of the regiment. You know we had somebody rush the colors on queen street during a march back to moss park. No including the derogatory comemnts. Ya People seem to support the military more now thats for sure.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (17 Nov 2007)

a few years a go the local parade which is run by the local legion and the SGT at Arms, ( since been repalced) he liked to use a mix of American, Canadian and more of his own made up drill commands, not the commands taught at any  battleschool or head on any  other parade in the world. The troops on parade were from 2RCHA from Petawawa, the RSM of the unit was watching his troops on parade, i was in uniform, watching and not an offical member of the parade. When the Sgt at Arms started in with his commands the RSM forgot where he was and let out a cruse word wanting to know what the hell that man was doing and it was explained to the RSM , the RSM said he would fix that  silly man and set him on the right path after parade, after all his troops had a second parade to do after lunch under this silly  little man. 
The parade formation marched back to the local Legion and the RSM lived up to his word and told the Sgt t Arms he better get it together or the parade would be short a few men .

This year the parade was under a new SGt at Arms and real commands were used. 
I was pleased to see 2 Horse out on parade again and i will always remember the RSM tuning the SGT at Arms,


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Nov 2007)

See, this kinda angers me.



> the local parade which is run by the local legion and the SGT at Arms



He was a veteran.  Plain and simple.



> he liked to use a mix of American, Canadian and more of his own made up drill commands, not the commands taught at any  battleschool or head on any  other parade in the world



Any veteran on November 11, with or without his/her faculties, can order me around a parade square using what ever commands that respectable individual can muster, and I would do my DAMNEDEST to follow.  I owe them that much.



> the RSM said he would fix that  silly man and set him on the right path after parade, after all his troops had a second parade to do after lunch under this silly  little man



Any "RSM" who would disrespect a veteran IN FRONT of other soldiers is NOT much of an RSM in my books.

Boo to that.  I think my career suicide would have been justified and probably well backed had I personally wittnessed this event in question!!

To the "silly little man" who was undoubtedly a WW2 survivor -


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Nov 2007)

Whew, now that THAT's out of my system...

I love ALL Remembrance Day Parades - rain, shine, snow, heat - it's all the same.  Personal comfort is not the issue for me.  I have great feelings towards 2004, standing on Parade in Camp Julian.  I found it particular moving.  But my most memorable?  Hands down, this year.  We have been having some trouble in the discipline area with our young teenage son.  We enrolled him in Cadets at the beginning of the year.  Full circle.  BIG difference.  I stood on parade with my son in uniform for the first time.  He carried the Canadian Flag for his Corps and I couldn't have been prouder!!  :crybaby:  "_To you from failing hands we throw_..."


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Nov 2007)

2003,

I wrote about my day in our Company Newsletter,

see attached

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> 2003,
> 
> I wrote about my day in our Company Newsletter,
> 
> ...



Hey tess you might want to convert the document from Word 2007 to a compatible version with Word 97-2003 as not everyone will have Office 2007


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey tess you might want to convert the document from Word 2007 to a compatible version with Word 97-2003 as not everyone will have Office 2007


.........or a pdf file?




............or we can try this download:  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=941B3470-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Nov 2007)

oops,

Sorry gang,

I uploaded a PDF file,

Hope it works

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (19 Nov 2007)

> He was a veteran.  Plain and simple.



Don’t automatically presume as much. Sadly many Legions do not have as many Veterans as they once di8d. After this years parade myself and a friend repaired to the Legion for a few wobbly pops and discovered that aside from one other person of the dozen or so there we were the only two that have ever served. Everyone else present was a Associate member. I’m not saying anything against them and it was late in the afternoon before we got there so perhaps other’s left earlier.

This picture was from the local paper and shows the Parade Marshall at the East York Service. Hard to tell if he was ever in the military. If he was in the CF he does not appear to have been in for 12 years and/or done a tour. Not saying that any of that is a prerequsite for the position mind. He may have dedicated service to the branch etc. 







BTW I was there but can't say for sure what his drill was like.


----------



## missing1 (19 Nov 2007)

the RSM said he would fix that  silly man and set him on the right path after parade, after all his troops had a second parade to do after lunch under this silly  little man. 
The parade formation marched back to the local Legion and the RSM lived up to his word and told the Sgt t Arms he better get it together or the parade would be short a few men .

I was pleased to see 2 Horse out on parade again and i will always remember the RSM tuning the SGT at Arms, 

[/quote]

I wish I was that silly little man, talk about tuning, do you not think instead of bitching about it , he could have used some help instead


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Nov 2007)

> do you not think instead of bitching about it , he could have used some help instead



There you go.  Thank you missing1.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (21 Nov 2007)

i knew the man personally  for over 30 years grew up with his son, he was not a vet, he joined the local legion and rcaf wing because it was a place to look important and drink at.  there was no helping the man.   he never took advice, it was always his way  or no way. no one else wanted the job and he took it and ran with it. not everyone who joins the legion or RCAF wing groups are vets. some are there for the social side of it. makes some people look important and ot hers  makes them look more important because they have a uniform to wear, in samll towns this is often the case  especially where i live.

i am always happy to see the troops on parade from 2RCHA and I thought it was nice to see and hear the 105 fired instead of the normal c7 salute, made the day  a little more interesting
thanks for the great day  and memories


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Remember a number of years ago.  Guns fired their salute from the Mount Royal Belvedere (lookout) and were being returned to the barn. As they are driving down the hill..... the lead vehicle gets passed by a lone MLVW tire ..... which careens down the hill and crashes into the cemetary fence..... Resounding clang followed as the nose of the 3rd truck dropped to one side, ripped out some of the MLVWs guts and the 105 fishtailed..... 

Memorable to say the least.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2007)

Guess someone forgot to check the lug nuts on that MLVW.


----------



## geo (22 Nov 2007)

Lug was off that day... Daft & Balmy were driving


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Lug was off that day... Daft & Balmy were driving



:rofl:


----------

